# Accucraft @ National Steam up Lodi



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

I was just wondering if anyone made it to see Accucraft at the Lodi steam up this fall?

An email from July said they would have the production sample of the C-18 there.

I did some Google searches but couldn't find any leads.

Thanks.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Tdreabe said:


> I was just wondering if anyone made it to see Accucraft at the Lodi steam up this fall?
> 
> An email from July said they would have the production sample of the C-18 there.
> 
> ...


No C-18 at the NSS. They're running late; Channing said, IIRC, that final assembly of C-18's would start once the P-8's are through the production line. They were running a P-8 at Lodi, and deliveries started last week.
So I'm hoping to see my C-18 by Xmas.


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

I recently saw, posted on Steam in the Garden that a K-37 is up for sale. I was sure tempted to cancel my C-18 order and grab that. But decided not to. I'm very interested in all of the new features that the C-18 will have that the older production models won't have. And if I start my railroad with the biggest train for 45mm track, where do I build up to from there?

Would any of the kit builders be able to answer, does the kit still come with the transport box? Or is that only if you get the finished loco?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Are they offering it as a kit?
Cheers,
David


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

Accucraft 1:20.3 C-18 Project Update

Hello Accucraft customers,

We want to thank you for your continued support this last year and a half throughout the COVID pandemic. We’re thankful that life is getting back to normal and model train meets and shows are happening again soon.

Although business here is getting back to normal, international shipping demand and rates are still at an all time high. Along with increasing raw material costs overseas, we have no choice but to increase the retail prices on some of our projects, including the C-18. Rest assured that any existing pre-order with us or with a dealer will have their original prices honored. The increase will only apply to new orders.

We want to apologize for the lengthy delay in the release of the C-18 in live steam and electric. We wanted to get them out before this summer.

Let me fill you in on where the parts for this model are being produced: the stainless steel bodywork and machined parts are made in Japan, wheels and castings in Korea, boiler, painting and final assembly in China.

Here is our updated schedule.

Overseas parts completed: Beginning of September 

First Sample Model to be shown at National Steamup in Lodi, CA September 30.

Final assembly for first sets of models: Beginning of October

Delivery starting in October.

Thanks to the high quality Japanese and Korean made components, we would like to offer the opportunity to any kit-builders a chance to get their C-18 as a kit with early access.

I’ve included in this email some photos of the sample cab and tender from the Japanese vendor and our 3D drawings of the model for production. Note: The #318 version will have the extended smokebox!

If you have any questions about the C-18, please feel free to contact us.

Thanks,
Channing
Accucraft Trains


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

Since they made the same announcement in steam in the garden, I figured it was ok to share the email.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification.
Interesting that Accucraft don't show the kit option on their website, at least I don't see it.
Cheers,
David


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

They haven't changed the price yet either.

My original question stands about kits coming with cases or not. It's of little consequence since I can build one. Just curious.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Interesting that Accucraft don't show the kit option on their website, at least I don't see it.


I don't recall Accucraft offering any model as a kit, except the Ruby and the Aster/Accucraft models, which this is not.

As far as the box is concerned, Accucraft never did offer boxes. At one time they shipped locos in a big metal carrier with a wooden bottom and crosspiece handles on top. Aster supplied wooden boxes with some models.

The C-18 is an Accucraft model and I'm pretty sure it isn't a kit, nor does it have an Aster-style box. It will probably be packed in a stiff cardboard box, encased/mummified on a piece of wood, using huge amounts of foam and plastic wrap.


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

Thanks Pete. I had seen a video of someone unboxing a N&W J class that was packed in a wooden transport box with hinged doors and latches, inside the cardboard shipping box. I didn't know if that was special or the norm. My Ruby kit came stuffed in a tiny cardboard box.
I'll just make the box to suit when I get the loco. 

As to the Accucraft C-18 kit offering, my email from Channing attached above says it is available. I think it is due to a perfect storm of recent events that have caused delays, and further intermingling of Accucraft and Aster production capabilities.


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

I called and talked with Channing a few weeks ago. He has since updated their website to reflect all the options of kit vs RTR for the C-18. He also shared a couple videos of the production sample running at the factory. He has uploaded those videos as one on YouTube. This video.

Channing also confirmed that regardless of kit vs RTR, there is no "carrying case" that would come with the engine. It would come packed as Pete described.


----------

